# Black Mouth Cur?



## tmp320 (Aug 10, 2012)

We are a military family and with very strict breed/aggressive dog restrictions for base housing now we are wondering if anyone would think our dog, Maddie, is a pit bull mix. My dad has always said she was a cur dog..we're from FL, I know they are mostly southern dogs so it's very possible. I'm just nervous about them telling us we can't have her on base because she is a "pit bull mix" She is the sweetest dog..has TONS of energy, very strong and fast, and protective (meanest bark ever but wouldn't hurt a fly haha) Any ideas of what she is are helpful! Just trying to get others opinions on what she could possibly be and see if we should even bother with base housing.


----------



## tmp320 (Aug 10, 2012)

She's also got some black in her coat as you can see in the middle picture on her tail.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

She doesn't look like a cur to me, just looks like that's the coloring she ended up with. If you're looking for an honest breed guess, I wouldn't say she is. If you're looking for a believable breed guess to tell others who might want to say she's a pit bull, then I think it's a fine guess. Most people probably wouldn't argue with 'boxer shepherd mix' either.  She looks kind of like a labby/boxery mix to me.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd say Lab/Shepherd. 

I don't see pit bull, but lots of people see "pit" in every blocky headed dog they see.


----------



## tmp320 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just looking for a believable guess lol. I would agree with some boxer influence...we had two pure bred boxers when I was growing up and got a third whose mother was apparently a little scandalous because she turned out to be a boxer/rhodesian ridgeback and Maddie looks a lot like her. Problem being, boxers are also a banned breed! Which I don't get because I've never met a mean one in my life.


----------



## tmp320 (Aug 10, 2012)

So true, Shell.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I see lab/ shepherd as well.. So is very pretty!!


----------



## LaylaTPA (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi there. I note you are from TPA as well and your dog looks strikingly similar to mine! I wonder if they came from the same batch? We got Layla at the HSTB in May 2011, born April 21, 2011. She was a rescue from tornados in Mississippi/Alabama. I think black mouth cur is a real possibility, but I too have been getting pit-mix a lot recently. How did your situation work out with housing? 

View attachment 82130
View attachment 82138
View attachment 82146
View attachment 82130
View attachment 82138
View attachment 82146


----------

